# T5 HO fixture



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

If you're looking to save cash with DIY, I'd say forget it, and go with something like these:

http://www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-ligh.html

A ton of members in my local club run them.


----------



## shaman (May 23, 2010)

Not looking to save cash. Looking for customizability. Can't find what I want in Australia, so figured I'll make it myself.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

buy tek reflectors. http://www.aquacave.com/tek2-t5-reflectorsbr-with-clips-by-brsunlight-supply-1852.html


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

shaman, this may help you out or at the very least give you some ideas. T5HO Fluorescent Grow & Aquarium Retrofit Light Kits

Dan


----------



## Spiritwind (Feb 2, 2008)

I like the Tek reflectors as well, individual reflectors for each light is more efficient wpg. I cant tell what they have in the fishneedit.com lights, but looks like it is one giant reflector.


----------



## fishykid1 (Apr 5, 2010)

I love my nova, only wish the 2 lamps were separated more. Not as big of a problem in a small tank, but a larger tank may have a bigger problem with evenness. I do believe Current USA makes a t5ho retrofit kit.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

http://www.azaquaticplants.com/community/picture.php?albumid=7&pictureid=523


----------



## shaman (May 23, 2010)

If I buy TEK, I need to pay for international shipping which I am ok with. But the problem is I can't find a decent pic of these reflectors. Want to have a look before I buy. So these are the best T5 reflectors for DIY?

Anyone tried Aquaz T5 spider parabolic reflectors? They look pretty cool!

















@VadimShevchuk Is that pic a DIY reflector? good work!


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

^^^ Those look really good, looks like a low order parabolic..


----------



## shaman (May 23, 2010)

xmas_one said:


> ^^^ Those look really good, looks like a low order parabolic..


It certainly does! It has a reflective aluminum finish-according to the description on the product page. Should I worry about corrosion?

I have no experience with DIY reflectors! Should I pick this one(Aquaz) or buy TEK? Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I have built several T5HO fixtures from scratch, and my vote for best reflector is firmly in the Ice Cap camp. There is some great data regarding T5HO SLR reflectivity on Reef Central. Teks are a little overrated, they don't perform as well as many others. 

Something to keep in mind when building a fixture... most of these reflectors are 3" wide. If your fixture doesn't have a ton of space, you might want to try theaquatinics SLRs. they are only 2" wide, and work very, very well. Again, they also out-perform the Teks. 
I recently gutted a fishneedit 24" fixture and installed two of the aquatinics in its place, and the results are awesome! for a little under $100, you get a stellar 48w fixture.


----------



## dantra (May 25, 2007)

Indignation said:


> Teks are a little overrated, they don't perform as well as many others.
> 
> you might want to try theaquatinics SLRs. they are only 2" wide, and work very, very well. Again, they also out-perform the Teks.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

dantra said:


>


Sigh.

Lamp 24" from sensor in air measurement. Measurements are from center of lamp

ATI (Center 37) (3" 36) (6" 31) peak 38 @1/2" offset
Reefgeek (Center 37) (3" 35) (6" 26) Peak 38 @ 1"
Aquactinics (Center 33) (3" 32) (6" 30) Peak 34 @ 1 1/2" 
Ice Cap (Center 32) (3" 28) (6" 28) Peak 34 @ 1"
Tek II (Center 26) (3" 25) (6" 23) Peak 23 center
Fauna Marin (Center 23) (3" 22) (6" 22) Peak 23 Center

9" 0ff center

ATI 20
Reef Geek 22
Aquactinics 24
Ice Cap 24
Tek II 20
Fauna Marin 20 

Source: http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1508953

So, yeah. Over-rated. Not knocking the fact you bought one, but if you're building your own fixture, not sure why you wouldn't use the reef geek, aquatinics or ice cap reflectors. Or ATI, if you can find the retros.


----------



## shaman (May 23, 2010)

Indignation said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Lamp 24" from sensor in air measurement. Measurements are from center of lamp
> 
> ...


Sweet! Appreciate the info. 

Regarding the endcaps and ballast, is icecap the way to go?

I'm looking to have 2 set-ups
1) 2x24w, won't exceed 4x24w if I need to upgrade
2) 1x24w, won't exceed 2X24w if I need to upgrade

which ballast would I need for these two set ups? Will be using 2ft T5 HO fixtures for both set ups.

Also, looking at affordable dimmers if I can find an *affordable *device that can automatically simulate a dawn/dusk effect.


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

I would pass on ice cap for the ballast and end caps, but that's just me. 
The ice cap ballast is expensive, and over-drives your bulbs. great if your trying to really crank out the light over a reef, not so great if you don't want to replace bulbs every 6 months.
I used fulham workhorse ballasts on my fixtures... They work well, but are not dimmable. If you decide to pass on the dimmer, there is a calculator on the fulham site that will tell you what ballast you need for whatever bulb combo you choose. I've read the fulhams (or any instant start ballast) can also shorten bulb life, but I haven't noticed any decrease. The supposed best for longevity is a rapid-start type ballast, try Advance or Philips.

Left C had a good thread on here about a dimmable T5HO ballast - link

As for the end caps, they are nice, but again, the cost can add up. I just used t5 sockets that you can buy at a hardware store and sealed them around the bulb with a little silicone. Another user (Niko, check out his threads here and on APC for lots of good info) simply wrapped the wire around the posts of the bulbs and sealed with silicone. Works great, dirt cheap. 
The controller for the dimmers I don't know much about, I would dig around the DIY section here, or try some reef forums. 

Good luck!


----------



## shaman (May 23, 2010)

Sweet, appreciate the info. Searched the DIY forums and cant find anything about T5 dimmers, only found info on LED dimmers...might try reef forums.
Thanks once again!


----------



## Delgriffth (Aug 14, 2010)

this can apply to any t5 fixture providing you use the right wattage. first replace the ballast with one of these(i use 39w for example)

LUTRON ECO-T5H39-120-2 39w 

then get a 120v to 12vdc transformer for example here just make sure it will fit in the fixture

Eurofase Lighting 0084 Functional 60 Watt Transformer from the Fundamentals Collection 

then you need a linear regulator. again itll mount inside you fixture with the knob on the outside which will mean youll have to drill a hole out for it. something like this will work. or any other 12v dc variable speed control. theyre used a ton with computer fans.

Manual 12V DC Variable Speed controller with Molex connector | Cool PC Inc. DBA Coolerguys 

Newegg.com - APEVIA FC-01 Multi Fan Speed Controller 

feed your light and the tranformer with 120v obviously. use 18awg wire from the tranformer to one side of the regulator and from the other side of the regulator to the low voltage of the ballast. the low voltage controls the dimming of the ballast etc. for less then $130 you can make any t5ho fixture dim.

obviously once you alter your light fixture you lose the ul listing and if by chance something goes wrong your insurance aint covering squat. good luck


----------

